# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   Bill and I leave tomorrow , and will meet up with our kids; they fly from Denver.....for a family Thanksgiving in Arubaaaaaa.
 >  I know, it isn't St Barths, but they do have sun, sand and a warm ocean

## LindaP

Bill and I leave tomorrow , and will meet up with our kids; they fly from Denver.....for a family Thanksgiving in Arubaaaaaa.
 I know, it isn't St Barths, but they do have sun, sand and a warm ocean, hooray!!! And...they have Amstel Bright....never seen it anywhere else?
  Happy Thanksgiving all......may you enjoy the time with family!!!!

----------


## Dennis

Happy T-Day!

It'll be great to enjoy it on any Island!

----------


## GramChop

have a wonderful time, linda!  enjoy making memories with your family!  pics and report will be greatly appreciated!!

....go ahead...rub it in, menace!!!!  btw:  is new orleans an island????

----------


## phil62

We will be back on Long Island for our family gathering. (That should count for a few points). Of course, no warm sun is a bummer. But warm family hugs and getting together-PRICELESS. My favorite holiday. Amy

----------

